# On What Planet is it Okay???



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

So I thought I'd walk up to Chapter's on my lunch break to get a new fish magazine. Perused through Practical Fishkeeping but it had too many articles on outdoor ponds, the other magazines were Australian and Marine, neither of which I was interested.

There was one other guy there reading the *ONLY* copy of Aquarium Fish International. *READING IT!!!**I knew he had absolutely no intention of buying it! *I waited and waited for him to put it down then went and asked the clerks if they had any other copies -- nope.

*On what planet is it okay to stand there and actually READ the ONLY copy of a magazine in a store???!!!
*​It's not even an expensive magazine, CAD$3.99! Thankfully, for me, he didn't buy it, as I had suspected. I was afraid that if I'd said something snarky like, _"Are you going to buy that?!"_ that's he'd actually buy it to spite me. Ignorance really is bliss!

Rant End. I feel better!


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

haha people are such cheapskates. I've seen countless books in chapters that are dog-eared. I think a lot of people read them in the store - wouldn't that be annoying for them if someone bought that particular copy? hahaha

I mean, buy the bloody thing or go to a library.

sheesh


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I'd have been the snarky one, I have the patience of a dead flea these days. I didn't know chapters carried it! Hmmmm I may have to take a ride down there.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Me too.
I'd say you gonna buy that?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I think thats the reason Chapters is so popular they advertise that you can read and look over books before you buy. You can even get a coffee and snacks and read away.I love it great way to spent a rainy afternoon.You could ask the person if hes into fish and tell him about GTA then maybe he would put the magazine down and you could grab it lol. Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> I think thats the reason Chapters is so popular they advertise that you can read and look over books before you buy. You can even get a coffee and snacks and read away.I love it great way to spent a rainy afternoon.You could ask the person if hes into fish and tell him about GTA then maybe he would put the magazine down and you could grab it lol. Pat


Can you take the books to the washroom? Do they flag them like on seinfeld?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Tabatha you cost me $40! lol I went to Chapters bought my magazine and then I read it.  

Thankfully you cannot bring books into the bathroom. 


I think we need an ewwwwww! smiley


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hmm never tried that maybe next time Iam in there Ill try it out .lol If they say anything Ill tell them I wanted to know if the fish book was waterproof. Pat


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Well I think they encourage you read their books/magazines for a bit. If you like what you've read for a short while you can buy it, otherwise put it down.

I used to skim over books in Chapters... keep the books I liked in mind... then go to the library, and if I really liked it I would buy it.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Yup, some people just don't think about others. It's too bad you had to buy a magazine that someone else had riffled thru.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Forgot to mention, the magazine was still warm when I picked it up. Eeeew! That's like sitting on a warm toilet seat in a public washroom.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

ew!! That freaks me out too (mind you, I wouldn't sit on ANY seat in a public washroom. YUCK!!) It grosses me out if i sit in a seat on the ttc that has been recently vacated. Yeah, I have issues


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

kweenshaker said:


> ew!! That freaks me out too (mind you, I wouldn't sit on ANY seat in a public washroom. YUCK!!) It grosses me out if i sit in a seat on the ttc that has been recently vacated. Yeah, I have issues


Right there with you on the issues lol...Magazine still being warm....Ugh squicky.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> Forgot to mention, the magazine was still warm when I picked it up. Eeeew! That's like sitting on a warm toilet seat in a public washroom.


I was under the impression everyone just squatted.

I actually carry four dense styrofoam spacers that I manufactured myself with me at all times just incase.

how do you guys find a warm magazine gross??

Have you never ridden the subway? Or sat down in a busy restaurant right after a table was cleared? I mean unless you saw this guy's hand go somewhere like say, an inch up his nose, then touch the magazine..


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah thats a bit much to me. assuming the worst ain't a way to live. Paranoia is within.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Just go to the Starbucks attached to the Chapters, buy the cheapest HOT drink you can and accidentally spill it on the Neanderthal being careful not to hit the magazine. Bat your eyelashes at him, put on a sheepish grin and say "Oopsie, did I do that? I'm so sorry". Then turn around, walk into the women's washroom, wait 3 minutes, come back out and buy the magazine.

Simple.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Cory_Dad said:


> Just go to the Starbucks attached to the Chapters, buy the cheapest HOT drink you can and accidentally spill it on the Neanderthal being careful not to hit the magazine. Bat your eyelashes at him, put on a sheepish grin and say "Oopsie, did I do that? I'm so sorry". Then turn around, walk into the women's washroom, wait 3 minutes, come back out and buy the magazine.
> 
> Simple.


That's iffy. If someone spills a hot drink on me I'm buying a pepsi, shaking it 100 times, and opening it in your face. I don't care who you are. I'm very vengeful.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Pablo said:


> That's iffy. If someone spills a hot drink on me I'm buying a pepsi, shaking it 100 times, and opening it in your face. I don't care who you are. I'm very vengeful.


Be vengeful all you want, by the time the shock wears off, she'll have disappeared into the women's washroom. And a boiled crotch is hard to spring back from. But hey, you might just be Iron Man for all I know.

Cheers.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Pablo said:


> I'm very vengeful.


No way! Get out of town!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Cory_Dad said:


> Be vengeful all you want, by the time the shock wears off, she'll have disappeared into the women's washroom. And a boiled crotch is hard to spring back from. But hey, you might just be Iron Man for all I know.
> 
> Cheers.


There's nothing to spring back from if you snap into a blind rage. Its called adrenaline.


----------



## Pixelated_Pirate (May 9, 2008)

I was lookin' for a copy of PFK in a chapters, butthey didn't have it =(


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Pixelated_Pirate said:


> I was lookin' for a copy of PFK in a chapters, butthey didn't have it =(


That might be because they usually only have one or two copies and they put them in an obscure place or so I thought when I finally found a copy. I had to after wander around the magazines for several minutes before I found them.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I find them in the same place as cat/dog/bird magazines. At the Chapters downtown, I found they had a great selection but, as Kat said, not many copies of each.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I've never actually seen anything that I couldn't/hadn't already read on that there internet thing in a fish keeping magazine.

As per the possibility of being introduced to something new and exciting like a new species or something that I didn't know about by randomly flipping through the magazine- that's never actually happened- to my surprise. I find they tend to cover very common place species, practices, etc. I've discovered more interesting new fish by walking into Menagerie and saying "Anything cool come in recently Harold?"

And that doesn't cost me $6.99


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Pablo said:


> I've never actually seen anything that I couldn't/hadn't already read on that there internet thing in a fish keeping magazine.
> 
> As per the possibility of being introduced to something new and exciting like a new species or something that I didn't know about by randomly flipping through the magazine- that's never actually happened- to my surprise. I find they tend to cover very common place species, practices, etc. I've discovered more interesting new fish by walking into Menagerie and saying "Anything cool come in recently Harold?"
> 
> And that doesn't cost me $6.99


I am a complete insomniac and magazine's are cheaper then sleeping pills and are much better for me.

Except of course when I find a new fish I wanna buy. Okay maybe sleeping pills would be cheaper lol.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

believe me... sleeping pills ARE cheaper in the long run... lol


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Magazines are great for the daily ride home from work, depending on traffic, it sometimes takes 1.5 hours in winter! (I'm not driving, TDF is! LOL! But I have actually seen people reading books and magazines while driving in traffic!)


----------

